# Cool $1M donation to BCIT Machining program



## David_R8 (Apr 16, 2021)

https://commons.bcit.ca/news/2021/04/chelsea-barron_gene-haas-foundation/


----------



## Hacker (May 2, 2021)

Haas does this at NAIT as well. Smart marketing having all those apprentices learning on their machines.


----------

